# شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*هذا شاب يحتضن فتاه فى عرض الشارع*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*




*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

لالا مش هينفع كده يا استاذ بيتر 

انا مضطرة ابعت الموضوع لروك وهو يتصرف :new6:

ينقل للمحذوفااااااااااات :fun_lol:​


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> لالا مش هينفع كده يا استاذ بيتر ​
> 
> انا مضطرة ابعت الموضوع لروك وهو يتصرف :new6:​
> 
> ينقل للمحذوفااااااااااات :fun_lol:​


 *ماشى ماشى*
*عموما*
*انا كاتب اعتذار مقدما*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (5 يونيو 2008)

كدة عيب يا بيتر دة انا اكسفت خالص هههههههه


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (5 يونيو 2008)

كنت لازم تكتب للكبار فقط


----------



## My Rock (5 يونيو 2008)

حد يعرف اسم الشارع؟


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

*مش تقول يا بيتر البنات ميدخلوش:08:
ده منتدى دينى
ازاى تجيب حاجة زى كدة:gun:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



My Rock قال:


> حد يعرف اسم الشارع؟



معلش يا روك قلبك أبيض 

أبننا الكبير وغلط :new6:​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

*المهم أنا دخلت الموضوع متوقع انه تبع موضوع الفتوى بتاعه البوسه بنص جنيه .... *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> *المهم أنا دخلت الموضوع متوقع انه تبع موضوع الفتوى بتاعه البوسه بنص جنيه .... *​



هههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووة

​


----------



## mero_engel (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

*لالا يا بيتر *
*مش تراعي انه في بنات صغيرين معانا في المنتدي*​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههه
اتكسف اوى ووشي حمر

كدة يا مستر بيتر؟
مش تراعى البنات
وتقول ممنوع للبناويت



انا عارفة الشارع ده وهما اكيد مسكوهم ​


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> *المهم أنا دخلت الموضوع متوقع انه تبع موضوع الفتوى بتاعه البوسه بنص جنيه .... *​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
فى الجون
بس مش تقلق خالص مالص
هتغلى مع ارتفاع الاسعار
مافيش حاجة بتفضل على حالها:new2:  ​*


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



مسيحية للأبد قال:


> كدة عيب يا بيتر دة انا اكسفت خالص هههههههه


* يا كسوفى*
* يا كسوفى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



مسيحية للأبد قال:


> كنت لازم تكتب للكبار فقط


* الصراحه*
*عدتنى دى*
*كان المفروض اكتبها*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

*ياخرااااااااااااااااااااشى
انت مش عارف ان المنتدى دة دينى
وكمان فيه صعايدة يقطعوك لما يعرفوا ان بناتهم شافت الحاجات دى
وشى كان هيحمر
بس للاسف كله شفته على ميلودى
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عباد الرحمن (5 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههه

هههههههههه

هههههههههه

حلووه ياصحبي


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 حلوه قوي البنوته دي جابنها منين
ياخرشي قمر  يا اخواتي
وعادي بقي ما احنا في زمن الحريه ولا ايه
ميرسي يا استاذنا​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 يونيو 2008)

امممممممم

وبعدين في كسر قوانين المنتدي

سماح المرة دي يا استاذ بيتر المرة اللي جاية هنطرد مرمر مشرفة القسم :new6:


----------



## احلى ديانة (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

اية المصيبة والفضيحة دى

فين الادارة فين الرقابة

انا هرفع قضية


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

ايوه انا مع كوبتك فى رأيه لالالالالالالالالالالالازم مرموره تنطرد:ura1: 
 أزاى تسمح لاتنين يعملوا كده فى الشارع اللى فيه منتدانا :act23:
بس هو روك عايز يعرف اسم الشارع ليه اكييييييييييييد هيغلقه وينقله للمحذوفات :smil15:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا بيتر .


----------



## صوت الرب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

أنا شايف ثلج مو شارع  ههههههههههههههههههه
ملعوبة صح و حلوة و خدعة جديدة و رائعة


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

هههههههههههههههه
ليه بس كده  يابيتر 
لما تعرف اسم الشارع ابقى قولى 
ههههههههههههههه
رااااااااااااائع ياباشا ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

*هههههههههههههه

جامدة جدا يا بيتر

روك عاوز يعرف أسم الشارع علشان يوقفة
ههههههههه​*


----------



## wawa_smsm (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

لا لا لا لا ياجماعة .. مينفعش كده
إزاى الموضوع ده عدى على الرقابة
أنا بطالب بتوقيع أقصى عقوبة ...

بس سماح المره دى , عشان الإعتذار اللى كاتبه فى أول الموضوع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



Coptic Man قال:


> امممممممم
> 
> وبعدين في كسر قوانين المنتدي
> 
> سماح المرة دي يا استاذ بيتر المرة اللي جاية هنطرد مرمر مشرفة القسم :new6:



ههههههههههههههه

شكلك مش هتستريح غير لما تعملهاااااااا :t9:

بس الاستاااااذ بيتر بقى ينزل اللى هو عايزه هنااااااااا فى القسم :t30:

وطرد طرد بقى 30: ههههه​


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكلك مش هتستريح غير لما تعملهاااااااا :t9:
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون30:
معملتش حاجة انا
الى بتعمليه فى الناس هيطلع عليكى:t30:
عشن تهددينى براحتك:hlp:*

_________
اكتبى الاية صح الاول يا فالحة انا صلحتها كسفتينااااااااا 
marmar


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ايوه انا مع كوبتك فى رأيه لالالالالالالالالالالالازم مرموره تنطرد:ura1:
> أزاى تسمح لاتنين يعملوا كده فى الشارع اللى فيه منتدانا :act23:



تااااااااانى يا دونا 

اصل انا بأيد الحرررررررية يا دونا بس وسعت منهم هما بقى 

انا ذنبى ايه :new6:​


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون30:
> معملتش حاجة انا
> الى بتعمليه فى الناس هيطلع عليكى:t30:
> ...



*انتى يا به
كان ايه الغلط الى فيها:act31:
عشن قلت تصمتون يعنى بدل صامتون
انتى من النوع الى بيحفظ ولا ايه
بتلعبى فى المشاركة بتاعتى ليه:nunu0000:
هاجى اسيحك:budo:
وبعدين المهم المعنى وخلاص
وكويس انه وصلك وزمانك بتشدى فى شعرك دلؤتى30:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



جيلان قال:


> *انتى يا به
> كان ايه الغلط الى فيها:act31:
> بتلعبى فى المشاركة بتاعتى ليه:nunu0000:
> هاجى اسيحك:budo:
> ...



بتقوليلى انتى يا به !!! 

طيب انا هكتفى بأنذراك والطرد هيبقى المرة اللى جايه :a63::a63:

علشان تعرفى انى طيبه ياختى :new6:

يااااااابت بصلح لك الايه بدل ما تكسفينا قدام الناس :heat:

اشد فى شعرى !!!! 

لا انتى فعلااااااااا خلاص كسفتينا ههههههه

هشد شعرى من كلام ربنا من الايه ؟ :t30:

بـــــــــــت روحى نامى بدل ما..... :nunu0000:​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 يونيو 2008)

ياحلاوة ياولاد 30:

بتعملوا كدة وانا قاعدة؟:t9:

اومال لو كنت واقفة كنتوا عملتوا ايه؟





هدى اللعب انتى وهى :warning: واعملولى احترام وتعظيم سلام وتحيا مصر
ونزل ايدك استعداد للدخول

 :t30::t30::t30:
وكان هذه نهاية حلقتنا فى مدرسة هيا بنا نتخانق
30:30:30:​


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بتقوليلى انتى يا به !!!
> 
> طيب انا هكتفى بأنذراك والطرد هيبقى المرة اللى جايه :a63::a63:
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههه
يانحم حضرتك
بدل ايه
وبخصوص الطرد بقى
الى عندك اعمليه
وورينى:t30:*
*واهه تغيير بردوا
لحسن بقالى الفترة فى اللون الاخضر ده
زرعت خلاص*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



جيلان قال:


> *
> لحسن بقالى الفترة فى اللون الاخضر ده
> زرعت خلاص*



طيب هيحصدوكى امتى :new6:​


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> طيب هيحصدوكى امتى :new6:​



*هههههههههههههههه
بعد الطرد عدل يا حبيبتى30:
متقاطعيش انتى بس:smile01
قولى يا رب*:94:


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



y_a_r_a قال:


> ياحلاوة ياولاد 30:
> 
> بتعملوا كدة وانا قاعدة؟:t9:
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
على رأيك ياختى
اخر زمن​*


----------



## cuteledia (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

ههههههههههههه جامدة اوي يا بيتر
تسلم يا باشا ... يسوع يباركك


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



my Rock قال:


> حد يعرف اسم الشارع؟


*سيتم حزفه*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



جيلان قال:


> *مش تقول يا بيتر البنات ميدخلوش:08:*
> *ده منتدى دينى*
> *ازاى تجيب حاجة زى كدة:gun:*


* الصراحه عدت عليا*
*المرة الجايه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> معلش يا روك قلبك أبيض ​
> 
> 
> أبننا الكبير وغلط :new6:​


*قلبك كبير يا  marmar_maroo*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> *المهم أنا دخلت الموضوع متوقع انه تبع موضوع الفتوى بتاعه البوسه بنص جنيه .... *​


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا اخريستوس انستى*
​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



mero_engel قال:


> *لالا يا بيتر *
> 
> 
> *مش تراعي انه في بنات صغيرين معانا في المنتدي*​


* هو فى بنات صغيرين*
*مش كان حد يقولى*
*كنت غيرت العنوان*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



nonogirl89 قال:


> *ياخرااااااااااااااااااااشى*
> 
> *انت مش عارف ان المنتدى دة دينى*
> *وكمان فيه صعايدة يقطعوك لما يعرفوا ان بناتهم شافت الحاجات دى*
> ...


* الحمدلله*
*انه محمرش*
*خليكى زملكاويه احسن*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> اتكسف اوى ووشي حمر​
> كدة يا مستر بيتر؟
> مش تراعى البنات
> ...


* مسكوهم*
*يا خسارة*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه قوي البنوته دي جابنها منين
> ياخرشي قمر يا اخواتي
> ...


* فكرتينى بشعار قديم بيقول*
*الحريه والرغيف هى مطلب كل شريف*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



coptic Man قال:


> امممممممم
> 
> وبعدين في كسر قوانين المنتدي
> 
> سماح المرة دي يا استاذ بيتر المرة اللي جاية هنطرد مرمر مشرفة القسم :new6:


*طيب لو كررتها مرتين*
*ممكن نطرد معاها تويتى*
*هههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



احلى ديانة قال:


> اية المصيبة والفضيحة دى
> 
> فين الادارة فين الرقابة
> 
> انا هرفع قضية


* معاك رافعة ترفع*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ولا أأجر ونش*​


----------



## فادية (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه  *
*بصراحة  انتو  متطفلين  خالص   اتنين  عايشين  لحظات  حب  طاهر  وشريف  قومتو  الدنيا  وقعدتوها *
*فيها  ايه  يعني*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



dona Nabil قال:


> ايوه انا مع كوبتك فى رأيه لالالالالالالالالالالالازم مرموره تنطرد:ura1:
> أزاى تسمح لاتنين يعملوا كده فى الشارع اللى فيه منتدانا :act23:
> بس هو روك عايز يعرف اسم الشارع ليه اكييييييييييييد هيغلقه وينقله للمحذوفات :smil15:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا بيتر .


*بينى وبينك*
*انا مع كوبتك وبشده *
*وياريت تويتى كمان*
*ونحتل الترفيهى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



صوت الرب قال:


> أنا شايف ثلج مو شارع ههههههههههههههههههه
> ملعوبة صح و حلوة و خدعة جديدة و رائعة


* هههههههههههه*
*انت الى فاهمنى*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ليه بس كده يابيتر
> لما تعرف اسم الشارع ابقى قولى
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*هقولك قبل الحزف*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *هههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *جامدة جدا يا بيتر*​
> *روك عاوز يعرف أسم الشارع علشان يوقفة*
> ...


* مش عايزبن نظلم الراجل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا يوقفه*
*هو هزار ولا هزار*
*ان كنت شايفه هزار يبقى هزار*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



wawa_smsm قال:


> لا لا لا لا ياجماعة .. مينفعش كده
> إزاى الموضوع ده عدى على الرقابة
> أنا بطالب بتوقيع أقصى عقوبة ...
> 
> بس سماح المره دى , عشان الإعتذار اللى كاتبه فى أول الموضوع


*طبعا اقصى عقوبه على مشرفى القسم*
*حدد ربنا يخليك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> شكلك مش هتستريح غير لما تعملهاااااااا :t9:​
> بس الاستاااااذ بيتر بقى ينزل اللى هو عايزه هنااااااااا فى القسم :t30:​
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*اصيل يا بدران*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*احنا نقدر*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون30:*
> *معملتش حاجة انا*
> *الى بتعمليه فى الناس هيطلع عليكى:t30:*
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*احنا بنفرح *
*شكل الطرد *
*جه على الطبطاب*
*لناس تانيه*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> تااااااااانى يا دونا ​
> 
> اصل انا بأيد الحرررررررية يا دونا بس وسعت منهم هما بقى ​
> 
> انا ذنبى ايه :new6:​


*صح يا دونا*
*هى ذنبها*
*ايه*
*خلاص*
*ممكن نشوف تويتى*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



جيلان قال:


> *انتى يا به*
> *كان ايه الغلط الى فيها:act31:*
> *عشن قلت تصمتون يعنى بدل صامتون*
> *انتى من النوع الى بيحفظ ولا ايه*
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*احنا وقعنا فى بعض ولا ايه*
*شكل الطرد جاى جاى*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بتقوليلى انتى يا به !!! ​
> 
> طيب انا هكتفى بأنذراك والطرد هيبقى المرة اللى جايه :a63::a63:​
> علشان تعرفى انى طيبه ياختى :new6:​
> ...


*يا جامد*
*روحى يا جيلان*
*اسمعى كلامها*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



cuteledia قال:


> ههههههههههههه جامدة اوي يا بيتر
> تسلم يا باشا ... يسوع يباركك


* جامده بنى ولا اسود*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ولا برباط*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Esther (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

ياااااااااااااه يابيتر وشى احمر و شعرى وقف اوعى تجيب حاجه زى كده تانى مش قادره


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



bitar قال:


> *يا جامد*
> *روحى يا جيلان*
> *اسمعى كلامها*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> ​


*
هههههههههههههههههه
طب خليك محضر خير يا حج
متولعهاش*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
اه ده مش معقول كدة خالص 
انا مش هدخل المنتدى ده تانى 
جرحت احاسيسى ومشعرى ​*


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



esther قال:


> ياااااااااااااه يابيتر وشى احمر و شعرى وقف اوعى تجيب حاجه زى كده تانى مش قادره


*بناء على طلب الجماهير*
*مش هاجيب حاجه زى كدا*
*وخلوا كدا يزعل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *طب خليك محضر خير يا حج*
> *متولعهاش*


* مينفعش*
*محضر محكمه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*حظك الكبريت خلص*​


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ​*
> _*اه ده مش معقول كدة خالص *_
> _*انا مش هدخل المنتدى ده تانى *_
> 
> _*جرحت احاسيسى ومشعرى *_​


* بس*
*بسيطه*
*خااااااااااااااالص*
*علاجهم بسيط*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## sosana (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*

ههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوووي


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاب يحتضن فتاة فى عرض الشارع ( اعتذر للادارة)*



sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اوووي


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*الحمد لله انها جامدة*
* مش*
*حاجة تانية*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (8 يونيو 2009)

*صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*






اى خدعه ضحكت عليكم


----------



## Rosetta (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

*هههههههههههههه

هو مين الشب و مين الفتاة!!
مرسي بيتر 
حلوة كتير ​*


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

*هههههههههههه*
*قلبة اكتير شجاع*
*شكرا للصورة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

*ههههههههه
حلووه اوى
ميرسىىىىىىىى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

ههههههههههههه

صوره جميله 

ميررررسى ليك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

قلبها ميت صح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

*دة قلبها اية
ازاى استحملت
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

*ميرسى على مروركم الجمبل 
و ربنا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم*


----------



## girgis2 (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

*يا سلام وسللم*

*جوز عصافير يا اخواتي!!!*

*شكرااا بيتر عالصورة الغريبة دي*​


----------



## marean magdy (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

*يا حركااااااتك​*:big29::big29::t11::big29::big29:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

*هي دي الرومانسية ولا بلاش
مرسيه بيتر علي الصورة​*


----------



## amad_almalk (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

صوره رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى  علي الصوره

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## veansea (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*

انت قصدك بيحضر نفسه عشان ياكله مش يحضنه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## tonylovejesus (9 يونيو 2009)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا   عيب يا بيتر متفضحش حد كدة *
*  ههههههههههههههههه*


*شكرا*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*



girgisfairjohn قال:


> *يا سلام وسللم*​
> 
> *جوز عصافير يا اخواتي!!!*​
> 
> *شكرااا بيتر عالصورة الغريبة دي*​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*شكراgirgisfairjohn   *​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*



marean magdy قال:


> *يا حركااااااتك​*:big29::big29::t11::big29::big29:


* شكرا marean magdy*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هي دي الرومانسية ولا بلاش​*
> 
> *مرسيه بيتر علي الصورة*​


* ومش اى رومانسيه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Roka_Jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*



amad_almalk قال:


> صوره رائعه​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصوره​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


* شكرا amad_almalk*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*



veansea قال:


> انت قصدك بيحضر نفسه عشان ياكله مش يحضنه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


* الحدق يفهم*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا veansea*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2009)

tonylovejesus قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا عيب يا بيتر متفضحش حد كدة *
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


* هههههههههههه*
*شكرا tonylovejesus*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صورة لشاب منحرف يحضن فتاه في شارع عام*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> 
> صوره جميله ​
> ميررررسى ليك ​
> ...


* شكرا kokoman*​


----------



## youo92 (17 يونيو 2009)

عيب عيب كده ده حتي المنتدي اسمه الكنيسه


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2009)

youo92 قال:


> عيب عيب كده ده حتي المنتدي اسمه الكنيسه


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*احنا كنا مصدقيين ولا ايه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا youo92*​


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
كدة مينفعش 
انا اتكسفت موت
وازاى هى رادية بكدة
ههههههههههههه
مرسى اوى يا استاذ بيتر
ربنا يفرحك
وياريت تكتب نحذير ان البنات متدخلش*


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *كدة مينفعش *
> *انا اتكسفت موت*
> *وازاى هى رادية بكدة*
> ...


* فاتنى موضوع البنات*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا نفرتاري*​


----------



## ibram751 (18 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يسامحك وانا زعلان منك ---------0000-----


----------



## monygirl (18 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة موتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
ثانكس يا بيتر


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2009)

ibram751 قال:


> ربنا يسامحك وانا زعلان منك ---------0000-----


* وانا مش زعلان منك*
*لانى باشكرك لمرورك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2009)

monygirl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة موتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
> ثانكس يا بيتر


* هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا monygirl*​


----------



## farou2 (18 يونيو 2009)

حلوه منك ...........​


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2009)

farou2 قال:


> حلوه منك ...........​


* هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا farou2*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب ابعد احسن ماكلك


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

هو العنوان يخض بس الصراحه الصورة تخض اكتر

ربنا يسامحك في المقلب ده

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## BITAR (19 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب ابعد احسن ماكلك


* ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا مرمورة الكركورة*​


----------



## BITAR (19 يوليو 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو العنوان يخض بس الصراحه الصورة تخض اكتر
> 
> ربنا يسامحك في المقلب ده
> 
> ربنا معاك ويباركك


* الف سلامه من الخضة*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا marmora jesus*​


----------



## twety (19 يوليو 2009)

*مش تقول الدخول للكبار فقط*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (19 يوليو 2009)

twety قال:


> *مش تقول الدخول للكبار فقط*
> *ههههههههههه*


*تصورى نسيت ان فى صغننين *
*فى*
*المنتدى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*لاكن*
*المرة الجايه نقول*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يوليو 2009)

*يا عيبهم ما بستحو
ههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك يا بيتر​*


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> *يا عيبهم ما بستحو​*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الرب يباركك يا بيتر*​


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا جريس قردحجي*​


----------



## st.George (20 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههه حلوة كتيير ميرسييي ليك . :new6:


----------



## twety (21 يوليو 2009)

*لالالا كده فى غرامه*
*متنساش تانى*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## مريم12 (22 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*معلش غلطة و عدت*
*هههههههههههههه*
*تحفة يا استاذ بيتر*
*ميررررررررررسى ليك*
*تسلم ايدك*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2009)

st.George قال:


> ههههههههههه حلوة كتيير ميرسييي ليك . :new6:


* شكرا st.George*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2009)

twety قال:


> *لالالا كده فى غرامه*
> *متنساش تانى*
> *ههههههههه*


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*شغل المحافظين ابتدى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *معلش غلطة و عدت*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ومش ندمان عليها*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا مريم12*​


----------



## الحياة حلوة (2 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههه كنت متاكدة انها مقلب ومقلب جامد كمان يا*
*استاذ بيتر انا عرفت اسمك من تعلقيات*
*بس تعرف موتنى من الضحك وداخلة ونية ايه؟؟؟*
*؟؟*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
*سليمة طبعا*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (2 أغسطس 2009)

الحياة حلوة قال:


> *هههههههههه كنت متاكدة انها مقلب ومقلب جامد كمان يا*
> 
> *استاذ بيتر انا عرفت اسمك من تعلقيات*
> *بس تعرف موتنى من الضحك وداخلة ونية ايه؟؟؟*
> ...


* الاعمال بالنيات*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا الحياة حلوة*​


----------



## reema (2 أغسطس 2009)

انا خجلت كثير لاني دخلت للموضوع ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة​


----------



## ana-semon (2 أغسطس 2009)

لا مينفعش كده يا يبتر انت بصراحة زودتها اوي
كنت اكتب للولاد فقط 
ده فعل فاضح في الطريق العام​ههههههههه​


----------



## ICE IDG (2 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههه
مقلب كبير اوى 
هههههههه
شكرا لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## dodo jojo (3 أغسطس 2009)

bitar قال:


> *هذا شاب يحتضن فتاه فى عرض الشارع*
> *v*
> *v*
> *v*
> ...



اخس حقيقى اخس عليك ياراجل كنت تكتب للكبار فقط ممنوع دخول السيدان اى حاجه ههههه


----------



## BITAR (5 أغسطس 2009)

reema قال:


> انا خجلت كثير لاني دخلت للموضوع ههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة​


* غلطه مش هكررها*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا reema*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أغسطس 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> لا مينفعش كده يا يبتر انت بصراحة زودتها اوي​
> كنت اكتب للولاد فقط
> ده فعل فاضح في الطريق العام
> ههههههههه​



* طيب انا كاتب ايه*
*اه*
*طيب المرة الجابه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا ana-semon*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أغسطس 2009)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> هههههههههه
> مقلب كبير اوى
> هههههههه
> شكرا لحضرتك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


* المهم اتشرب*
*ولا*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا ba7bk ya jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> اخس حقيقى اخس عليك ياراجل كنت تكتب للكبار فقط ممنوع دخول السيدان اى حاجه ههههه


*عدت المره دى*
*لاكن المرة الجايه*
*تقريبا هنسى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا dodo jojo*​


----------

